# 2nd Amendment



## LSSP (Apr 11, 2004)

Notice Senators Conrad and Dorgan are NOT on the list. We should all ask them why - I'm waiting for a response from them.

FROM http://www.shootingwire.com/

Earlier this week, Vice President Dick Cheney, acting in his capacity as President of the United States Senate, added his name to a congressional amicus curae brief supporting the individual rights interpretation of the Second Amendment. That's a long-winded way of saying he said "the heck with the Solicitor General's opinion on Heller versus D.C.".

Cheney's decision isn't all that surprising. He has been a solid supporter of gun rights throughout his political career. What's surprising is that his boss has remained very silent on the matter. President Bush has certainly not missed any opportunity to tell gun owners he's on their side, but the decision not to speak on the Solicitor General's opinion supporting the District of Columbia's ban has spoken more loudly to Second Amendment supporters than any speech.

With the Supreme Court arguments creeping closer, more attention is being put on the case. More attention also means more opportunities for candidates to step on a landmine with an ill-considered remark for or against the interpretation.

Thirty one state Attorneys General have weighed in on the case, signing an amicus brief that supports the decision of the U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in striking down the District of Columbia's thirty-plus year gun ban. Since I'm one who criticizes pretty easily, it seems only appropriate that I list the names of those Attorneys General: Troy King of Alabama, Talis Colberg of Alaska, Dustin McDaniel of Arkansas, John Suthers of Colorado, Bill McCollum of Florida, Thurbert Baker of Georgia, Lawrence Wasden of Idaho, Steve Carter of Indiana, Greg Stumbo of Kentucky, Buddy Caldwell of Louisiana, Mike Cox of Michigan, Lori Swanson of Minnesota, Jim Hood of Mississippi, Jay Nixon of Missouri, Mike McGrath of Montana, Jon Bruning of Nebraska, Steve Six of Kansas, Kelly Ayotte of New Hampshire, Gary King of New Mexico, Wayne Stenehjem of North Dakota, Marc Dann of Ohio, W.A. Drew Edmundson of Oklahoma, Tom Corbett of Pennsylvania, Henry McMaster of South Carolina, Larry Long of South Dakota, Greg Abbott of Texas, Mark Shurtleff of Utah, Bob McDonnell of Virgnia, Rob McKenna of Washington, Darrell McGraw of West Virginia, and Patricia Crank of Wyoming.

The Attorney Generals for California, Massachusetts and New York are, as expected, absent. Signing a document supporting individual rights and, by extension, firearms would be the equivalent of political suicide in those states, not that these AGs have proven themselves to be any friend of gun owners in the past.

Meanwhile, in Alabama one of my personal friends has taken concrete steps to see that students and teachers aren't made victims by "gun free zones" in state-supported colleges and universities. Senator Hank Erwin has introduced legislation that proposes to make it legal for students who are licensed, in good standing with the university and have passed a gun safety class to carry their firearms on campus. Accompanying legislation extends the same carry right to professors at those universities and colleges, while a third piece of legislation prohibits state-supported colleges and universities from passing prohibitive rules against firearms on campus.

Another piece of Alabama legislation by Representative Marc Keahey (D-prohibits any government agency from confiscating or regulating the lawful sale, possession, transfer, transport and carry of firearms during a state of emergency, such as occurred in the wake of Hurricane Katrina.

And a final note: one "inquiring mind" called me this week to ask if I would consider assembling a list of those Senators and House of Representatives who didn't sign the congressional amicus brief. I worked on it, but simply didn't have the list together in time for today's deadline. Instead, I'm going to list those who did sign the brief. If you don't see your elected representative's name on the list - they didn't support your rights as a gun owner or individual.

Here's a list deserving of a thank-you from each of us. And an extra thanks to Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison of Texas for leading the bi-partisan effort to let the Supreme Court know a majority of the legislative branch still supports individual rights and freedoms.

Vice President Richard B. Cheney in his capacity as President of the Senate

Alabama
Sen. Jeff Sessions
Sen. Richard Shelby
Rep. Jo Bonner (AL-1)
Rep. Terry Everett (AL-2)
Rep. Mike Rogers (AL-3)
Rep. Robert Aderholt (AL-4)
Rep. Bud Cramer (AL-5)
Rep. Spencer Bachus (AL-6)
Rep. Artur Davis (AL-7)

Alaska
Sen. Lisa Murkowski
Sen. Ted Stevens
Rep. Don Young (AK-AL)

Arizona
Sen. Jon Kyl
Sen. John McCain
Rep. Rick Renzi (AZ-1)
Rep. Trent Franks (AZ-2)
Rep. John Shadegg (AZ-3)
Rep. Harry Mitchell (AZ-5)
Rep. Jeff Flake (AZ-6)
Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (AZ-8)

Arkansas
Sen. Blanche Lincoln
Rep. Marion Berry (AR-1)
Rep. John Boozman (AR-3)
Rep. Mike Ross (AR-4)

California
Rep. Wally Herger (CA-2)
Rep. Dan Lungren (CA-3)
Rep. John Doolittle (CA-4)
Rep. Dennis Cardoza (CA-18)
Rep. George Radanovich (CA-19)
Rep. Devin Nunes (CA-21)
Rep. Kevin McCarthy (CA-22)
Rep. Elton Gallegly (CA-24)
Rep. Buck McKeon (CA-25)
Rep. David Dreier (CA-26)
Rep. Ed Royce (CA-40)
Rep. Jerry Lewis (CA-41)
Rep. Gary Miller (CA-42)
Rep. Joe Baca (CA-43)
Rep. Ken Calvert (CA-44)
Rep. Mary Bono Mack (CA-45)
Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (CA-46)
Rep. John Campbell (CA-48)
Rep. Darrell Issa (CA-49)
Rep. Brian Bilbray (CA-50)
Rep. Duncan Hunter (CA-52)

Colorado
Sen. Wayne Allard
Sen. Ken Salazar
Rep. John Salazar (CO-3)
Rep. Marilyn Musgrave (CO-4)
Rep. Doug Lamborn (CO-5)
Rep. Tom Tancredo (CO-6)

Connecticut
Rep. Joe Courtney (CT-2)

Florida
Sen. Mel Martinez
Rep. Jeff Miller (FL-1)
Rep. Allen Boyd (FL-2)
Rep. Ander Crenshaw (FL-4)
Rep. Ginny Brown-Waite (FL-5)
Rep. Cliff Stearns (FL-6)
Rep. John Mica (FL-7)
Rep. Ric Keller (FL-8)
Rep. Gus Bilirakis (FL-9)
Rep. Adam Putnam (FL-12)
Rep. Vern Buchanan (FL-13)
Rep. Connie Mack (FL-14)
Rep. Dave Weldon (FL-15)
Rep. Tim Mahoney (FL-16)
Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (FL-18)
Rep. Lincoln Diaz-Balart (FL-21)
Rep. Tom Feeney (FL-24)
Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart (FL-25)

Georgia
Sen. Saxby Chambliss
Sen. Johnny Isakson
Rep. Jack Kingston (GA-1)
Rep. Sanford Bishop (GA-2)
Rep. Lynn Westmoreland (GA-3)
Rep. Tom Price (GA-6)
Rep. John Linder (GA-7)
Rep. Jim Marshall (GA-8)
Rep. Nathan Deal (GA-9)
Rep. Paul Broun (GA-10)
Rep. Phil Gingrey (GA-11)
Rep. John Barrow (GA-12)

Idaho
Sen. Larry Craig
Sen. Mike Crapo
Rep. Bill Sali (ID-1)
Rep. Mike Simpson (ID-2)

Illinois
Rep. Peter Roskam (IL-6)
Rep. Jerry Weller (IL-11)
Rep. Jerry Costello (IL-12)
Rep. Judy Biggert (IL-13)
Rep. Tim Johnson (IL-15)
Rep. Don Manzullo (IL-16)
Rep. John Shimkus (IL-19)

Indiana
Rep. Joe Donnelly (IN-2)
Rep. Mark Souder (IN-3)
Rep. Steve Buyer (IN-4)
Rep. Dan Burton (IN-5)
Rep. Mike Pence (IN-6)
Rep. Brad Ellsworth (IN-8)
Rep. Baron Hill (IN-9)

Iowa
Sen. Chuck Grassley
Rep. Leonard Boswell (IA-3)
Rep. Tom Latham (IA-4)
Rep. Steve King (IA-5)

Kansas
Sen. Sam Brownback
Sen. Pat Roberts
Rep. Jerry Moran (KS-1)
Rep. Nancy Boyda (KS-2)
Rep. Todd Tiahrt (KS-4)

Kentucky
Sen. Jim Bunning
Sen. Mitch McConnell
Rep. Ed Whitfield (KY-1)
Rep. Ron Lewis (KY-2)
Rep. Geoff Davis (KY-4)
Rep. Hal Rogers (KY-5)
Rep. Ben Chandler (KY-6)

Louisiana
Sen. David Vitter
Rep. Charlie Melancon (LA-3)
Rep. Jim McCrery (LA-4)
Rep. Rodney Alexander (LA-5)
Rep. Richard Baker (LA-6)
Rep. Charles Boustany (LA-7)

Maine
Sen. Susan Collins
Sen. Olympia Snowe
Rep. Mike Michaud (ME-2)

Maryland
Rep. Roscoe Bartlett (MD-6)

Michigan
Rep. Bart Stupak (MI-1)
Rep. Pete Hoekstra (MI-2)
Rep. Dave Camp (MI-4)
Rep. Fred Upton (MI-6)
Rep. Tim Walberg (MI-7)
Rep. Mike Rogers (MI-8)
Rep. Joe Knollenberg (MI-9)
Rep. Candice Miller (MI-10)
Rep. Thaddeus McCotter (MI-11)
Rep. John Dingell (MI-15)

Minnesota
Sen. Norm Coleman
Rep. Tim Walz (MN-1)
Rep. John Kline (MN-2)
Rep. Michele Bachmann (MN-6)
Rep. Collin Peterson (MN-7)
Rep. Jim Oberstar (MN-8)

Mississippi
Sen. Thad Cochran
Sen. Roger Wicker
Rep. Chip Pickering (MS-3)
Rep. Gene Taylor (MS-4)

Missouri
Sen. Kit Bond
Rep. Todd Akin (MO-2)
Rep. Sam Graves (MO-6)
Rep. Roy Blunt (MO-7)
Rep. Jo Ann Emerson (MO-8)
Rep. Kenny Hulshof (MO-9)

Montana
Sen. Max Baucus
Sen. Jon Tester
Rep. Denny Rehberg (MT-AL)

Nebraska
Sen. Chuck Hagel
Sen. Ben Nelson
Rep. Jeff Fortenberry (NE-1)
Rep. Lee Terry (NE-2)
Rep. Adrian Smith (NE-3)

Nevada
Rep. Dean Heller (NV-2)
Rep. Jon Porter (NV-3)

New Hampshire
Sen. Judd Gregg
Sen. John Sununu
Rep. Paul Hodes (NH-2)

New Jersey
Rep. Scott Garrett (NJ-5)

New Mexico
Sen. Pete Domenici
Rep. Heather Wilson (NM-1)
Rep. Steve Pearce (NM-2)

New York
Rep. Kirsten Gillibrand (NY-20)
Rep. John McHugh (NY-23)
Rep. Michael Arcuri (NY-24)
Rep. Jim Walsh (NY-25)
Rep. Tom Reynolds (NY-26)
Rep. Brian Higgins (NY-27)
Rep. Randy Kuhl (NY-29)

North Carolina
Sen. Richard Burr
Sen. Elizabeth Dole
Rep. Walter Jones (NC-3)
Rep. Virginia Foxx (NC-5)
Rep. Howard Coble (NC-6)
Rep. Mike McIntyre (NC-7)
Rep. Robin Hayes (NC-8)
Rep. Sue Myrick (NC-9)
Rep. Partick McHenry (NC-10)
Rep. Heath Shuler (NC-11)

North Dakota
Rep. Earl Pomeroy (ND-AL)

Ohio
Sen. George Voinovich
Rep. Steve Chabot (OH-1)
Rep. Jean Schmidt (OH-2)
Rep. Mike Turner (OH-3)
Rep. Jim Jordan (OH-4)
Rep. Bob Latta (OH-5)
Rep. Charlie Wilson (OH-6)
Rep. Dave Hobson (OH-7)
Rep. John Boehner (OH-8)
Rep. Pat Tiberi (OH-12)
Rep. Steve LaTourette (OH-14)
Rep. Deborah Pryce (OH-15)
Rep. Tim Ryan (OH-17)
Rep. Zack Space (OH-18)

Oklahoma
Sen. Tom Coburn
Sen. Jim Inhofe
Rep. John Sullivan (OK-1)
Rep. Dan Boren (OK-2)
Rep. Frank Lucas (OK-3)
Rep. Tom Cole (OK-4)
Rep. Mary Fallin (OK-5)

Oregon
Sen. Gordon Smith
Rep. Greg Walden (OR-2)
Rep. Peter DeFazio (OR-4)

Pennsylvania
Sen. Bob Casey
Sen. Arlen Specter
Rep. Phil English (PA-3)
Rep. Jason Altmire (PA-4)
Rep. John Peterson (PA-5)
Rep. Jim Gerlach (PA-6)
Rep. Bill Shuster (PA-9)
Rep. Chris Carney (PA-10)
Rep. Paul Kanjorski (PA-11)
Rep. John Murtha (PA-12)
Rep. Charlie Dent (PA-15)
Rep. Joe Pitts (PA-16)
Rep. Tim Holden (PA-17)
Rep. Tim Murphy (PA-18)
Rep. Todd Platts (PA-19)

South Carolina
Sen. Jim DeMint
Sen. Lindsey Graham
Rep. Henry Brown (SC-1)
Rep. Joe Wilson (SC-2)
Rep. Gresham Barrett (SC-3)
Rep. Bob Inglis (SC-4)

South Dakota
Sen. Tim Johnson
Sen. John Thune
Rep. Stephanie Herseth Sandlin (SD-AL)

Tennessee
Sen. Lamar Alexander
Sen. Bob Corker
Rep. David Davis (TN-1)
Rep. Jimmy Duncan (TN-2)
Rep. Zach Wamp (TN-3)
Rep. Lincoln Davis (TN-4)
Rep. Jim Cooper (TN-5)
Rep. Bart Gordon (TN-6)
Rep. Marsha Blackburn (TN-7)
Rep. John Tanner (TN-8)
Rep. Stephen Cohen (TN-9)

Texas
Sen. John Cornyn
Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison
Rep. Louie Gohmert (TX-1)
Rep. Ted Poe (TX-2)
Rep. Sam Johnson (TX-3)
Rep. Ralph Hall (TX-4)
Rep. Jeb Hensarling (TX-5)
Rep. Joe Barton (TX-6)
Rep. John Culberson (TX-7)
Rep. Kevin Brady (TX-8)
Rep. Mike McCaul (TX-10)
Rep. Mike Conaway (TX-11)
Rep. Kay Granger (TX-12)
Rep. Mac Thornberry (TX-13)
Rep. Ron Paul (TX-14)
Rep. Silvestre Reyes (TX-16)
Rep. Chet Edwards (TX-17)
Rep. Randy Neugebauer (TX-19)
Rep. Lamar Smith (TX-21)
Rep. Nick Lampson (TX-22)
Rep. Ciro Rodriguez (TX-23)
Rep. Kenny Marchant (TX-24)
Rep. Mike Burgess (TX-26)
Rep. Solomon Ortiz (TX-27)
Rep. Henry Cuellar (TX-28)
Rep. Gene Green (TX-29)
Rep. John Carter (TX-31)
Rep. Pete Sessions (TX-32)

Utah
Sen. Bob Bennett
Sen. Orrin Hatch
Rep. Rob Bishop (UT-1)
Rep. Jim Matheson (UT-2)
Rep. Chris Cannon (UT-3)

Virginia
Sen. Jim Webb
Rep. Rob Wittman (VA-1)
Rep. Thelma Drake (VA-2)
Rep. Randy Forbes (VA-4)
Rep. Virgil Goode (VA-5)
Rep. Bob Goodlatte (VA-6)
Rep. Eric Cantor (VA-7)
Rep. Rick Boucher (VA-9)
Rep. Frank Wolf (VA-10)
Rep. Tom Davis (VA-11)

Washington
Rep. Brian Baird (WA-3)
Rep. Doc Hastings (WA-4)
Rep. Cathy McMorris Rodgers (WA-5)
Rep. Dave Reichert (WA-8)

West Virginia
Rep. Alan Mollohan (WV-1)
Rep. Shelley Capito (WV-2)
Rep. Nick Rahall (WV-3)

Wisconsin
Sen. Russ Feingold
Rep. Paul Ryan (WI-1)
Rep. Ron Kind (WI-3)
Rep. Jim Sensenbrenner (WI-5)
Rep. Tom Petri (WI-6)
Rep. Steve Kagen (WI-8)

Wyoming
Sen. Mike Enzi
Sen. John Barrasso
Rep. Barbara Cubin (WY-AL)


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

In Feb. 1982 in a report titled "The Right to Keep and Bear Arms" "Report of the Subcommittee on the Constitution" a committee found that the Bill of Rights does indeed recognize individual rights to firearms.
That committee (led by Strom Thurmond SC) included among others Orrin Hatch, Bob Dole, Alan Simpson, Charles Grassley, Ed Kennedy, Robert Byrd, Joe Biden, Pat Leahy and Max Baucus. 
GPO number 88-618 0

August 24, 2004 in a Memorandum Opinion for the Attorney General on "Whether the Second Amendment Secures and Individual Right" found "The Second Amendment secures a right of individuals generally, not a right of States or a right restricted to persons serving in militias."
http://www.usdoj.gov/olc/secondamendment2.htm


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent emails letting them know my desire for them to sign on. Why does a state like ND have such a liberal congressional team?


----------



## LSSP (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's Conrad's reply to my e-mail questioning why he won't support my 2nd Amendment rights - and we wonder why the country is in trouble. Another reason for TERM LIMITS.

Dear Friend:

One of the great privileges I am honored to have as your United States Senator is the constant dialogue I enjoy with North Dakotans. With the advances in technology, today we can continue - and even improve - that open line of communication with both e-mail and the Internet. I hope you will allow me to keep you up to date on my work in Washington, D.C., representing North Dakota.

If you believe you received this e-mail in error, or do not wish to receive any further e-mail from me, simply click here.

But occasional e-mail updates allow me to:

Update you and your family on developing issues in Washington, D.C. You can sign up for Issue Alerts in areas such as Agriculture, Trade, Homeland Security, Economic Development, and others. A list of issues is available at http://conrad.senate.gov/issues/signup.cfm. 
Update you on local events I will be hosting or attending your area, including briefings, roundtables and press conferences. By giving you advance notice, I hope you will be able to join me when I am home in North Dakota. 
Conduct on-line surveys to gather your opinions on issues that affect you, your family and your community. 
If you have not already done so, I encourage you to visit my official U.S. Senate website, at www.conrad.senate.gov. There you can find Frequently Asked Questions to help you with problems involving passport applications, Social Security or other interactions you may have with the federal government. You can find out what's scheduled for the Senate every day, read special reports and letters I have posted, and listen to audio clips of floor speeches and interviews. You can also send me an email, giving me your views.

Whether it is on my website, or through e-mailed Issue Alerts, I hope to continue to keep in touch with North Dakotans and keep the dialogue going. Again, if you choose to not receive any more e-mail communication from me, simply click here.

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,
KENT CONRAD
United States Senator

Senator Kent Conrad - 530 Hart Senate Office Building - United States Senate - Washington, DC 20510-3403


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

:lol: Content free.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that is one chicken **** senator you guys don't need! thankfully we have Kay Bailey Hutchinson, a gun advocate, right here in Texas.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Secy of State Brad Johnson of Montana delivered a letter to the Washington Times about possible outcomes of the Heller decision.

Second Amendment an individual right

The U.S. Supreme Court will soon decide D.C. v. Heller, the first case in more than 60 years in which the court will confront the meaning of the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. Although Heller is about the constitutionality of the D.C. handgun ban, the court's decision will have an impact far beyond the District ("Promises breached," Op-Ed, Thursday).

The court must decide in Heller whether the Second Amendment secures a right for individuals to keep and bear arms or merely grants states the power to arm their militias, the National Guard. This latter view is called the "collective rights" theory.

A collective rights decision by the court would violate the contract by which Montana entered into statehood, called the Compact With the United States and archived at Article I of the Montana Constitution. When Montana and the United States entered into this bilateral contract in 1889, the U.S. approved the right to bear arms in the Montana Constitution, guaranteeing the right of "any person" to bear arms, clearly an individual right.

There was no assertion in 1889 that the Second Amendment was susceptible to a collective rights interpretation, and the parties to the contract understood the Second Amendment to be consistent with the declared Montana constitutional right of "any person" to bear arms.

As a bedrock principle of law, a contract must be honored so as to give effect to the intent of the contracting parties. A collective rights decision by the court in Heller would invoke an era of unilaterally revisable contracts by violating the statehood contract between the United States and Montana, and many other states.

Numerous Montana lawmakers have concurred in a resolution raising this contract-violation issue. It's posted at progunleaders.org. The United States would do well to keep its contractual promise to the states that the Second Amendment secures an individual right now as it did upon execution of the statehood contract.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/apps...0080219/EDITORIAL/646772049&template=nextpage third letter from the top.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Also, notice the Illinois section. There is NO Barack Hussein Obama on there.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillary Rodham Clinton.....Barack ------- Obama.......yeah, close enough.
all part of the strategy, is he not proud of his middle name??


----------

